# CO2 Refill?????



## Msapp1

Whats the cheapest and best place to get your pressurized systems refilled? (north dallas, plano)


----------



## MacFan

If you have 10lb or 20lb, and you're lucky on the day you go, Home Depot stores that are not inside Dallas county carry it. Otherwise, any welding supply place is good. Those outside of Dallas county will be cheaper as Dallas seems to add some sort of tax/fee which is probably why only some home depot stores carry it.


----------



## WhiteDevil

also any fire supply has them too, if they service extinguishers they fill Co2. I get my 5# filled at the local fire supply house for 8 bucks.


----------



## Msapp1

White devil, which one do you go to? 8 bucks sounds great!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

steer clear of home depot, their tanks are crap. I swapped a good beverage one for their bs the other day and am not happy. They don't even have the safety handle on those tanks, they are like rejects from some welder's truck. I am sticking with AirGas or any of the other welding suppliers from now on, they don't have dumbass teens selling things not knowing what they are doing. Now I feel like Hank Hill.


----------



## Msapp1

Haha, yeah I went to Garland Oxygen Supply, was quick and wasn't to bad(5lb plus the gaskets was 16) And it wasn't too far from my house. Guy was nice, was probably in and out within 10 minutes. 

Now on to solving issues whoooo!

N. Tex-
I went to a place that refills because i didn't want to lose my tank. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## MacFan

Home depot gets their tanks from a welding supply place. Anytime you exchange a tank, it's luck of the draw. The benefit of exchange, is you don't have to pay to hydrotest and certify the tank periodically. The downside is it might look ugly, but the tank goes in a cabinet, not on display. I like HD because there is one next door to where I work, but I dislike it because they don't keep the tanks well stocked and often have no filled tanks available. There is a welding supply place around the corner which is nice, but they usually make me fill out a waiver form every time because I carry the tank in an enclosed vehicle which carries some risk, but CO2 is one of the most common gases in the air we breathe and it would take several breaths of it to blackout, much more time than it would take to pull over and exit the car, so I don't see any real risk there. The only real risk is the tank becoming a air powered projectile in the case of shearing the valve off in an accident. But it's not like I carry it around daily.


----------



## snowball2020

I did some leg work already. Called them personally and confirmed the prices. They are all from welding shop so no worries.

I just copy/paste this from my notes so there may be infos that you may not need.

Airgas Southwest‎ 
3917 Forest Lane, Garland, TX‎ - (972) 272-0457‎

5lb CO2 cylinder/tank - $70.92
*refill: $12.21*
aluminum or steel - Same price as above. used
double gauge regulator? No
5lb CO2 cylinder/tank - $70.92

MCKINNEY
1712 South McDonald
McKinney, TX 75069
Office 972.562.0622
Fax 972.542.0622

5lb CO2 cylinder/tank - $99.95 full
refill: $20.51
aluminum or steel - Same price as above
double gauge regulator? $49.95

Garland Welding Supply‎ 
1960 Forest Lane, Garland, TX‎ - (972) 487-8000‎

5lb CO2 cylinder/tank - $88.50 w/o gas
refill: $13.54
double gauge regulator? $
5lb not avail. 'till next Tues. 3/2/10

GOS Welding Supply Co‎ 
300 Lavon Drive, Garland, TX‎ - (972) 494-0494‎

5lb CO2 cylinder/tank - $75 filled
refill: $15.75
steel 
double gauge regulator? $100


----------



## Msapp1

Well awesome, this is good info Thanks!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

MacFan said:


> Home depot gets their tanks from a welding supply place. Anytime you exchange a tank, it's luck of the draw. The benefit of exchange, is you don't have to pay to hydrotest and certify the tank periodically. The downside is it might look ugly, but the tank goes in a cabinet, not on display. I like HD because there is one next door to where I work, but I dislike it because they don't keep the tanks well stocked and often have no filled tanks available. There is a welding supply place around the corner which is nice, but they usually make me fill out a waiver form every time because I carry the tank in an enclosed vehicle which carries some risk, but CO2 is one of the most common gases in the air we breathe and it would take several breaths of it to blackout, much more time than it would take to pull over and exit the car, so I don't see any real risk there. The only real risk is the tank becoming a air powered projectile in the case of shearing the valve off in an accident. But it's not like I carry it around daily.


Yeah the projectile thing was what I was mad about. When they don't have the darn safety handle and a valve busts off with a full tank, it goes sailing. I'm pretty sure it would bust a tank and tank stand too, or rip a hole in my wall. It's dangerous to have high pressured canisters.. When I end up trading it back in I'll probably get a better one, I'm just afraid someone won't take it since its crappy.


----------



## MacFan

Well, CO2 tanks aren't pressurized to nearly the level of say Nitrogen. But yea, Mythbusters did a show where they lopped the valves off scuba tanks and they easily went through a cinderblock wall. But that's why the tanks are inspected and pressure tested every few years.. to prevent that. 

Michael


----------



## snowball2020

how much is it to hydrotest?


----------



## masroberts9

i used to go to koetter fire protection near harry hines and northwest hwy in dallas. Thats a bit far to go. do yall know of a place in arlington/grand prairie?


----------



## digital_gods

@Masrobers9: I was told Two Bucks in Fort Worth has good prices but I haven't personally checked.


----------



## digital_gods

Here is the information on the killer deal I have found.

2 1/2 lb. recharge $9.90, cylinder recertification $15.00
5 lb. recharge $11.50, cylinder recertification $15.00
10 lb. recharge $12.75, cylinder recertification $15.00
15 lb. recharge $14.00, cylinder recertification $15.00
20 lb. recharge $15.50, cylinder recertification $17.00

Bacon Equipment Co.
2709 N. Beckley Ave.
Dallas, Texas 75208
Phone - 214-742-9775
Fax - 214-741-5932
email - [email protected]
web site - baconfire.com


----------

